# thursday sharkin



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I am excited to say that I have been a forum member for almost 4 years and FINALLY I have something that I feel is worth posting. My brother Jeff (crazyfire) and I have been sharkin for a while now and have never caught anything, but our luck has changed tonight. We set up on the gulf side of chickenbone and put our lines in just around dark. We then immediately yaked out a bucket of chum to lure something in. After about an hour or so of sitting up on the beach jammin to some tunes and drinking some beer, we finally hear the awesome sound of a screaming reel. We were both in the process ofpreparing some fine MRE'S to eat and both of us dropped them. I ran to my reel and set the hook. I could tell there was something big on the line but there was not a lot of fight. I thought I had a big ray that was getting down in the sand. I tugged and tugged and reeled and we finally noticed that the line was heading east. I fought for about 20-30 minutes and finally got the beast to the shore.At this point Jeff (crazyfire), had a rope trying his best to tail rope it but the shark was not having anything to do with it. I tried to hold my rod in one hand and grab the leader with the other to help out but it was too heavy. I finally tossed my rod to the sand took both hands to the leader. By this time, Jeff had the rope on the tail but could not pull it up on the beach. It took the both of us on the tail rope to get the shark out of the water. I was happy for my first shark, but at the same time dissapointed because it was a nurse shark that we had to let go and I had nothing to bring home and cook. Our estimate of the size is around 7ft. and 250+lbs. Take a look at the pics and get your own estimate. Both my arms are telling me that is was heavy.... in the end, it was a safe release.....


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure why my format came out like it did.....if anyone can fix it....please feel free.....thanks


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on that big nurse, Scott. Put your rod in a rod holder next time(dont throw in sand) I'll call you next week to see if yall want to do it again(Jeff wont anwser his phone) If you hit enter after every pic it wont be like that.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

nice. im going out tonight to try an get my first surf shark. 









> *vinogradov (7/24/2009)*dang nice fish, I have a friend that caught a world record nurse shark in tampa! He released it so it is still out there.




i saw pic of it in the street down there :letsparty


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Larry.....Jeff got a new phone a few months ago. you might have his old number, but yeah, give us a call and we will see if we can get something together.


----------



## rbunch (May 21, 2009)

Nice catch Scott. Talked to your dad the other day and he said something about goin soon. ya'll let me know next time. Would love to join ya'll.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you guys had a decent night! I expect both of you guys to be with us on the 22nd! Jeff needs to start answering his damn phone.........ha!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty good size Nurse you guys have there. The MRE's got a laugh too! not many of my friends will touch em'. I prefer ther spaghetti and most of the tomato product ones. The pics I'm sure don't do that fight justice. Now the ice is broken! 

Great job!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats guys......I know it's not that special of a catch, but I have been long overdue.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope you don't mind but I fixed your pictures and moved your text around a little to make it easier to read. congrats on the catch


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

no i dont mind, thank you. now it doesn't look like a jumbled mess....


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (7/24/2009)*Glad you guys had a decent night! I expect both of you guys to be with us on the 22nd! Jeff needs to start answering his damn phone.........ha!


yea def need a few of those on the 22nd


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

That's still a nice catch. I'm jealous. I have gone shark fishing about 10 times with no luck. What'd you use for bait? Congrats!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

We normally use bonita or mullet. That one was caught on half of a large mullet. We had two poles out. The 6/0 was about 250 yards out and the 9/0(which the shark was caught on) was about 350 yards out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that sucker is big! i caught one like that about 5yrs ago! congrats


----------

